

Pico: A simple and fast flat-file CMS - jfoucher
http://pico.dev7studios.com/

======
Chirael
Isn't there already a Unix text editor of the same name?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_(text_editor)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_\(text_editor\))

Maybe this is deliberate, from "Picos [sic] makes creating and maintaining a
website as simple as editing text files" but I don't think having the exact
same name is a good thing. Maybe a variation?

------
imperialWicket
I love this concept, we could use more approachable static-file-cms solutions
for non-technicals.

Without getting too far into a review/investigation, I do feel like a
different name would be appropriate. It's already a language and a text-
editor, doesn't that just add confusion?

------
ringmaster
There is clearly a niche for these small "CMS" tools, but let's be real about
what these CMSes are generally _not_ offering: User authentication,
localization, custom field indexing, internal search...

Yes, it "manages content", thus is technically a "CMS". But at the level of
many of these tools, so is my file system. At best, these tools are useful
automated markdown renderers.

~~~
kennywinker
There are solutions to some of those things using other tools, e.g. use
[http://searchpath.io](http://searchpath.io) to add indexing.

I haven't tried with this system but you can probably use dropbox, and a
shared directory to manage multi-user content editing.

~~~
ringmaster
There are plenty of free and full yet simple CMSes that also fully integrate
these features, for no monthly fee.

~~~
kennywinker
There are some advantages to a static-file CMS, that would make someone chose
them over a regular CMS.

I'm not invalidating your criticisms, but search, multi-user support, and
localization aren't important to everybody.

Also the sentence "there are plenty of CMSes" is also possibly the most true
statement ever made in the history of software.

------
ScottWhigham
Are there any example sites up? I have LAMP on my Windows box but meh - I
don't know that I want to go through the steps to get Pico up and running
until I see it in action.

~~~
glockular
You do not have LAMP on your Windows box.

~~~
jason_slack
I think we all know what he means, but you are right. WAMP, not LAMP :-)

